# Food Safety News - 03/06/2021 ....GFSI Conference to be virtual for first time



## daveomak.fs (Mar 6, 2021)

*GFSI Conference to be virtual for first time*
By News Desk on Mar 06, 2021 12:03 am This month marks the 20th annual GFSI Conference and for the first time ever the event is scheduled to be a virtual gathering. The interactive three-day forum will see hundreds of experts from 60 countries meet online to share food safety best practices. Attendees of the Global Food Safety Initiative (GFSI) Conference are set to... Continue Reading


*Some retailer names released in relation to outbreak traced to soft cheeses*
By News Desk on Mar 05, 2021 05:33 pm The FDA has posted lists of retailers that may have received queso fresco cheeses that are linked to a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections. The lists may not include all retailers that received the cheeses but are current as of today. Investigators with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration who are working with state... Continue Reading


----------

